# 08 Foreman 500 gear reduction options



## CMaD721 (Mar 6, 2015)

I know about the 35% reduction using the 300ex parts and I have all the resources to do it myself, but is there any other reduction less that 35% that can be built using parts from other bikes? Im running 28" intimidators.


----------



## 01ssreda4 (Aug 26, 2014)

There is a 19% or something available. HL/Turner sells it I believe as well as the guys who make them.


----------

